# New California owner and lone female wild camper - help needed please!



## lindsetta (May 3, 2021)

Hello, 
After debating for a few years I took the plunge and bought my van a couple of months ago, mostly to use as a base/overnight camp for running/swimming/cycling/walking and races and events. My first camp/event is going to be the Boston (Lincs) marathon at the end of the month, followed by, hopefully, a recovery trip to Ullswater, so I wondered if anyone had any recommendations for good locations in these areas please? And also if there were any specific groups/sites/help around for women who are starting out campervaning (but want to avoid big campsites like the plague)?
Thank you


----------



## yorkslass (May 3, 2021)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Makzine (May 3, 2021)

Hello and welcome from Kent, there are several women on this site who travel alone and I'm sure they will be along soon.


----------



## izwozral (May 3, 2021)

Hi, If you become a full member you will have access to thousands of wilding spots [POI's]


----------



## trevskoda (May 3, 2021)

Hi and welcome from Co Antrim, lots of places to wild here along with the wild people.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 3, 2021)

Welcome along to the Wild side.
Yep as already been said I honestly recommend that you become a Full Member as it will open up the POIs that might suit for some ideas for Overnighting, Especially as your going to be all over the place by the sounds of it.
& there’s a fair few Female Members that travel by themselves too so Get Posting in the Boards & they will catch up with you at some point, But I’m guessing you might have to slow to a Mindless Shuffling as apposed to an Athletic Jog for most of us these days


----------



## GreggBear (May 3, 2021)

Hi, welcome to the dark side! 
As said earlier, quite a few lone females on here, plus lone misters too, some of which don't even bite! 
Have fun & stay safe....


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 3, 2021)

GreggBear said:


> Hi, welcome to the dark side!
> As said earlier, quite a few lone females on here, plus lone misters too, some of which don't even bite!
> Have fun & stay safe....


OI 
I’m working on my self control but it’s SO SO hard


----------



## GreggBear (May 3, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> OI
> I’m working on my self control but it’s SO SO hard


Sorry NZ, present company excepted obviously...


----------



## Robmac (May 3, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Silver sprinter (May 3, 2021)

Hi welcome along from Scotland enjoy your adventures in your van. And as others have said some of like minded girls will come along and give great advice. Regarding places to stay. Full membership will give you  access to all. Well worth the money.


----------



## mjvw (May 3, 2021)

Welcome from County Durham


----------



## Boris7 (May 3, 2021)

Welcome in, as a lone female I’d guess you’ll want to be staying where you feel safe, so I’d start with the location app https://wildcamping.co.uk/app.php you may need to pay up for membership to access this but it’s on the green band at the top of the home page. It would be well worth paying as you can get lots of info on sites etc and other help from memebers.

In the meantime I’d look at the Bricklayers Arms for Boston Here

I’d also look at Britstops country pubs are generally safe bets and the last thing you need is to feel insecure even if your actually perfectly safe.

There are 2 female members on here that could give you the best advise, if they don’t come forward off their own backs I’ll prompt them later.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 4, 2021)

Hello Lindsetta, welcome aboard   

As mentioned by others, well worth joining this forum for the extra 'features'.

There isn't a dedicated section on this forum for solo campers (as far as I know?).
Some of the other members might be able to help you a bit more than I can?

If you join as a full member you will be able to use the messaging facility for one, which makes it a bit easier to point you in the right direction for any useful contacts and help without broadcasting the info to the whole world?

There are a few general 'wild camping in motorhome' related groups on Facebook for the UK which might also be useful, but none that I can find for solo females, apart from this one below (which unfortunately doesn't look as though it's been active since last year?).

https://www.facebook.com/Female-solo-wildcamping-meet-ups-uk-107924711009513


----------



## phillybarbour (May 6, 2021)

Hi and welcome along, hope the van is going well.


----------



## The laird (May 8, 2021)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Mickrick (May 10, 2021)

Welcome you'll get plenty of help on this site


----------



## HurricaneSmith (May 10, 2021)

Welcome to Wild Camping, lindsetta. Everyone is really friendly here, and the advice given is usually superb.


----------



## jeanette (May 10, 2021)

Hi and welcome


----------



## winks (May 10, 2021)

It's all here kiddo just for the asking. Happy travels!

Cheers

H


----------

